# Paper for Paper Tuning



## bamajk (Apr 30, 2006)

What kind of paper should I use to paper tune my bow? I was thinking tracing paper would work.


----------



## USMCarcher26 (Apr 2, 2005)

*WAlly world*



bamajk said:


> What kind of paper should I use to paper tune my bow? I was thinking tracing paper would work.


I got a roll of brown wrapping paper at walmart in the office supply section. Works great.


----------



## beenfarr (Feb 13, 2006)

I made a ghetto paper tuner using Xmas wrapping paper, the back side is nice and white. Oh yeah, don't tell my wife!!! 

Ben


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

*Reply*

Hello

My club and I use meat wraping paper.

Unk [Pepsi Smiley


----------



## doc6 (Apr 1, 2006)

bamajk said:


> What kind of paper should I use to paper tune my bow? I was thinking tracing paper would work.



Cheap roll of wall paper


----------



## bowhunter0916 (Apr 18, 2005)

*Ive heard*

Ive heard that the thinner the better to deter hiding problems. If ther paper is too thick it could help steer the shaft straight through the original hole.


----------



## bowhunter2117 (May 20, 2005)

i use wax paper


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

most of the time i use newspaper,very cheap


----------



## thunderhead (Aug 18, 2002)

*paper*

Craft paper from a paint supply store works well, comes in a 18'' X 8'' roll and last for ever and the cost is only 13 bucks.....


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

As was mentioned earlier , just use a page out of your newspaper works just fine. You might go to your local paper and see if you can pick up one of their end rolls of paper . We do that here , when the roll gets down so close they dont use it any more and give it away for nothing.


----------



## cdavis (Aug 22, 2005)

*paper*

i use freezer paper with the shiny side towards the shooter. it will show even a small tear if your bow is out of tune. used to use regular paper, but it would tear to easy.


----------



## ucsdryder (Jul 14, 2005)

newspaper works well


----------



## A Mess (May 21, 2005)

In other words.....

It doesn't really matter what you use.


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

masking paper from the painters supply store its far thinner than butcher paper and news paper its cheap and is shows the smallest in perfections in arrow flight due to its thin light weight composition the thicker the material the more it will cause the arrow to straighten out ..you can get a bullet hole every time through cardboard


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

*big wall calendars...*

I am in sales and we give away those big wall calendars with the big numbers that you can write on. I just take some of those home with me and I tear off one month at a time. It is about the same consistency as freezer paper which both of the local shops that I go to use. The best part is that it is free.:wink:


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Newspaper works for me. I made my stand to fit the newspaper. No problems


----------



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

I take a paper grocery bag, cut the bottom out and then open it up. I use 4 clothespins to stretch it across one of my old bicycle rims and hang it from the basement ceiling. I use a bungee to on the bottom which I hook to one of the froor braces when not in use.
Joe B.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2006)

*paper tearin'*

the main thing is to get your paper tight!:wink:


----------



## Twolf (Apr 4, 2006)

Newpapers work just fine. I've used tracing paper and they work good too.


----------



## pblawler (Apr 7, 2005)

Paper Tuning Paper Bulk


----------



## Lancaster (Apr 19, 2003)

News paper works fine.


----------



## eddie lee (Feb 24, 2003)

freezer wrap!


----------



## LEADWORKS (Apr 6, 2006)

aluminum foil


----------



## choogiem (Oct 11, 2005)

*I use wax paper*

wax paper rolls works well


----------



## hillemonster (Mar 19, 2005)

used building blueprints


----------



## Martial Archer (Jun 8, 2003)

I'll second the rolls of masking paper from paint stores.


----------



## BIGBEN (Sep 22, 2005)

I get a roll of paper from Lowe's. Its a big roll and only costs around $9. I've used it several years and it theres still plenty of paper left. 
Before that, I would use newspapers. I work in an engineering department and also have 20# plotter paper available as well as old maps taken off the wall.


----------



## jjc155 (Feb 1, 2005)

I have used brown butchers paper (when I can sneak it out of work:wink: )
Also news paper and wrapping paper too.

J-


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

I went to Sherwin Williams and picked up a roll of Automotive paint masking paper. It is 12" wide and 180' long for $4.27. Just make sure you ask for the non-advesive type otherwise it will be like post-it note type.


----------



## williams1075 (Jun 4, 2005)

*Awesome home job....*

I used an old "baby gate" (doesn't contain my little monsters anymore), cut out the plastic mesh. I then used an old broom stick to hold the roll of paper. I get a cheap roll of freezer paper to pull across the frame.

I really like the freezer paper because it shows the tears so accurately.


----------



## white00crow (May 8, 2005)

When paper tuning does it matter if you shoot at a downward angle?
My targets are bag targets so to paper tune I'd have to be at a slight angle down. Thanks for any help! And I am only hijacking a little:biggrin1: !


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

my buddy just mentioned this to me, what about the paper that they put on the little examination tables at my kids doctors? it tears very easily ,(at least it does when i sit on it LOL ) and it comes on a roll


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

white00crow said:


> When paper tuning does it matter if you shoot at a downward angle?
> My targets are bag targets so to paper tune I'd have to be at a slight angle down. Thanks for any help! And I am only hijacking a little:biggrin1: !


"I was wrong ONCE before", but I think that you are supposed to be shooting level through the paper!


----------

